# 7900x / X299



## thereus (Jul 17, 2017)

deleted


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 17, 2017)

Interest yes. But i guess there is not too much information/experience yet....


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm debating between a 7900x and a 7820x for my main machine upgrade.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 17, 2017)

thereus said:


> What is your thinking, particularly on motherboards?


Go for 7900 (44 lanes) or all the way back to 6850 (40 lanes) edit: in addition to number of cores, more memory lanes is a priority for processing many channels, tracks, or instruments simultaneously, i.e. Daws, VE pro, etc..


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 17, 2017)

Exactly, it's the lanes. Just not sure how many I need. I foresee always having a big Video card (3 monitors), a Raydat card (or similar in future) and then 3 or 4 M.2 SSD's. So do I really need more than 28 lanes?

For MB's I'm fond of Gigabyte and am looking at either the Aurous 9 or 3 (there again, it's basically a lanes question).


----------



## tack (Jul 17, 2017)

Was waiting almost a year for this launch for my next upgrade. I was expecting to go for the 7820X -- 28 lanes is enough for me -- but after seeing the thermals from the benchmarking, I got very nervous. I don't want to lose anything on single core performance over my current two-year-old system (6700K clocked at 4.5GHz) so I expected to need to overclock the 7820X up to about 4.2-4.3GHz (based on IPC differences I didn't think I'd need to push all the way to 4.5GHz) but even at stock speeds, these processors get damn hot, let alone with a modest overclock.

I don't want a jet engine under my desk, and I don't want to go water cooling. So I'm holding off to see if things improve over time (as newer motherboards come out and, perhaps, improved CPU manufacturing processes).


----------



## tack (Jul 17, 2017)

thereus said:


> What's wrong with water cooling?


Water inside my computer.

Seriously, it's more effort than it's worth. If a CPU can't get sufficiently cool off a $70 premium monster air cooler then I don't want it.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm waiting for Threadripper benchmarks. The more information comes out, the more I think Intel screwed the pooch on this generation of HEDT. The performance is there, but the thermals are terrible, and it's entirely Intel's fault for putting terrible thermal paste in a $1K CPU. You shouldn't have to delid a $1K CPU to get acceptable temperatures.

The artificial segmentation that gives less PCIE lanes than previous Intel HEDT architectures at a given core count also makes me less willing to give Intel my money this round. Storage is increasingly moving to the PCIE bus, and Intel is doing exactly the wrong thing for customers like me who have lots of storage (including HBA cards and NVMe drives).


----------



## kunst91 (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm in the middle of building a 7900x X299 machine. Will report back!

I'm building with an air cooler but am fully ready to swap out for water cooling as these chips supposedly get hot.

I'm not sold on AMD, and most benchmark tests don't accurately reflect their daw performance. From what I've seen performance seems to break down significantly at lower latency. I appreciate them pushing intel, but I'm not sold on them yet for our needs.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 18, 2017)

tack said:


> Was waiting almost a year for this launch for my next upgrade. I was expecting to go for the 7820X -- 28 lanes is enough for me -- but after seeing the thermals from the benchmarking, I got very nervous. I don't want to lose anything on single core performance over my current two-year-old system (6700K clocked at 4.5GHz) so I expected to need to overclock the 7820X up to about 4.2-4.3GHz (based on IPC differences I didn't think I'd need to push all the way to 4.5GHz) but even at stock speeds, these processors get damn hot, let alone with a modest overclock.
> 
> I don't want a jet engine under my desk, and I don't want to go water cooling. So I'm holding off to see if things improve over time (as newer motherboards come out and, perhaps, improved CPU manufacturing processes).


Tack, here's the best advice I can give to anyone when it comes to noise:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835181107
I replaced all the fans, ESPECIALLY MY CORSAIR WATERCOOLER FANS, with these fans and the noise difference was tremendous. The case is sitting beneath my feet in my living room (yes! while my wife is watching TV nearby and I use my Cubase, and life is good!).
If you also want the looks pick up the versions with LED, but 2 numbers to look for: 140, i.e. 140 mm (I tried the 120 mm and they're obviously a little noisier at same rpm as they have to spin more to generate the same airflow), and buy the PRO version, you'll see the PRO in the item description.
RESILTS: 6850K @ 3.8-4ghz, and the CPU packaging thermals don't touch the 40 celsius.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 20, 2017)

https://m.hardocp.com/article/2017/07/19/overclocking_intel_core_i97900x_xseries_processor


----------

